# [emerge] question

## eridan

Je ne comprends pas bien "emerge"!!! je m'explique:

J'ai tapé "emerge blender" et cela fait maintenant 10 minutes que ma machine semble compiler "c'est un défilement sans fin de texte incompréhensible"

????

@+?

----------

## ImMorT4L

Tracasse pas, il installa gentiment et automatiquement ce que tu lui a demandé  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

Avec gentoo et emerge, tout ce que tu voudras installer sera tout d'abord entièrement compilé avec les options que tu as choisies, ça peut prendre plus ou moins de temps, ça dépend de ton système, du paquet que tu compiles et des option s de compilation....

T'inquiètes, tout ira bien  :Wink: 

Edit: Bienvenue à toi!  :Very Happy: Last edited by Adrien on Sat Jun 04, 2005 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LostControl

Bienvenue  :Very Happy: 

On dirait que tu ne sais pas trop où tu mets les pieds toi  :Wink:  Tu trouveras ici une brève description de Gentoo.

A+

----------

## eridan

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> Tracasse pas, il installa gentiment et automatiquement ce que tu lui a demandé 

 

Cest bien ce qui m'inquiète car maintenant cela fait plus d'une heure!!!

@+?

----------

## boozo

Tout d'abord bienvenue

Je me permets un petit squat de ce thread avec tout le repect qui s'impose à sont auteur et à la connunauté  :Wink:  C'est qd m^ étrange  :Shocked:   lorsqu'on installe une gentoo normalement on a déjà largement les réponses à ce genre de questions non ? Comprenons nous bien je ne flame pas là mais depuis qqes temps je vois passer des questions étranges pour des unixiens éclairés (moi je suis encore à la bougie mais bon) car c'est rare pour un noob d'installer une gentoo de novo sans rien connaitre du monde unix ( a titre d'exemple je cite un thread : chercher à se passer du passroot car il l'auteur n'en vois pas l'intérêt sur sa bécane  :Shocked:  ) 

pour paraphraser Tchekhov "il y a qqch d'étrange dans ce forum"... mais j'aimerai bien comprendre ou alors j'ai raté une news gentoo sur comment installer gentoo en 5min chrono avec anaconda  :Laughing: 

----------

## LostControl

 *eridan wrote:*   

> Cest bien ce qui m'inquiète car maintenant cela fait plus d'une heure!!!

 

Compile OpenOffice.org et là, tu vas te faire du soucis  :Laughing: 

Un indice : sur mon Pentium M @ 1.5GHz, openoffice-ximian emerge en plus de 6 heures...

----------

## naerex

A mon avis il a tout installé en package avec le CD, là blender c'est du tar.gz donc il est surpris. Je ne vois que cette explication car avant blender il faut Xorg qui prend au moins une heure.

----------

## eridan

 *naerex wrote:*   

> A mon avis il a tout installé en package avec le CD, là blender c'est du tar.gz donc il est surpris. Je ne vois que cette explication car avant blender il faut Xorg qui prend au moins une heure.

 

P'tain, vous me soigner les gars:wink: , je ne suis pas complètement débutant! mais je peux vous dire que Xorg était déjà installé et compilé, mais "emerge blender" à prit facile 1h30 pour l'install!!!!!!!!

Merci

@+?

----------

## Faust_

 *eridan wrote:*   

>  *naerex wrote:*   A mon avis il a tout installé en package avec le CD, là blender c'est du tar.gz donc il est surpris. Je ne vois que cette explication car avant blender il faut Xorg qui prend au moins une heure. 
> 
> P'tain, vous me soigner les gars:wink: , je ne suis pas complètement débutant! mais je peux vous dire que Xorg était déjà installé et compilé, mais "emerge blender" à prit facile 1h30 pour l'install!!!!!!!!
> 
> Merci
> ...

 

en fait avant de faire ton emerge blender, tu aurais du faire emerge -pv blender comme ca tu aurais vu toutes les dependances qui avaient besoin d'etre installees

----------

## Oni92

Juste une question comme ça, c'est quoi ta configuration?

----------

## eridan

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> Juste une question comme ça, c'est quoi ta configuration?

 

CM : Asrock

Atlon 2600 Xp

512 DDR

DD 120 Gigas

DVD

Graveur

Nvidia Fx 5900

ACER AL1714

Je pense que "emerge blender" a fait beaucoup plus que compiler blender?

@+?

----------

## LostControl

Tu peux utiliser genlop pour voir les derniers paquets que tu as emergé. Si tu ne l'as pas, c'est le paquet app-portage/genlop. Ensuite tu fais :

```
$ genlop -l|tail
```

et tu vois les derniers emerges.

A+

----------

## ghoti

 *eridan wrote:*   

> Je pense que "emerge blender" a fait beaucoup plus que compiler blender?

 

Oui probablement et c'est ce que Faust voulait dire en te suggérant :

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> en fait avant de faire ton emerge blender, tu aurais du faire emerge -pv blender comme ca tu aurais vu toutes les dependances qui avaient besoin d'etre installees

 

Si tu veux voir toute la cascade des dépendances :

```
equery depgraph blender
```

A toi de repérer là-dedans ce qui n'était pas installé  :Wink: 

(la commande equery se trouve dans le package app-portage/gentoolkit)Last edited by ghoti on Sat Jun 04, 2005 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> P'tain, vous me soigner les gars

 

tels n'était pas mon intention c'était juste un sentiment en lisant qqes threads depuis qques temps

je m'en excuse donc si je t'ai égratigné au passage  :Embarassed: 

je rejoins LostControl oo me prend 6h à lui tout seul pour un gain plutôt light en rapidité par rapport au bin

qques fois faut savoir s'adapter  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> je rejoins LostControl oo me prend 6h à lui tout seul pour un gain plutôt light en rapidité par rapport au bin

 

Vous carburez à la nitroglycérine ou quoi ?

Sur un P4 2,8 Ghz et 1 giga de ram :

 *Quote:*   

> bigben ~ # genlop -t openoffice
> 
>  * app-office/openoffice
> 
>      Sat May 14 23:51:56 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1
> ...

 

Et ne me dites pas que vous utilisez distcc : ça marche pas avec OO.o !

----------

## LostControl

Bon, ça dépend pas mal de ce que tu fais à côté. C'est clair que si tu évolues un réseau de neurons avec Matlab en arrière plan de ta compil ça va pas aider  :Laughing: 

Mais sinon, le Pentium M est un sacré bon proc ! Il a pas mal de cache et ça aide beaucoup. La version de ton compilo ainsi que tes CFLAGS influencent également le temps de compil.

Maintenant, ce que je lui donne à mon p'tit laptop pour qu'il pête la forme c'est top secret  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## eridan

Hum! hum.... allez et je vous embête plus.

j'ai lancé "emerge gnome xscreensaver" après un début prometeur!!! voilà 15 minutes que j'ai cette succession de message:

Waiting for Client.o.lock to be removed

Waiting for fan.o.lock to be removed

Je trouve ça pas bien normal!!!!!  :Shocked: 

Merci

@+?

----------

## Faust_

j'hallucine sur les temps que vous donnez pour openoffice

chez moi avec un 3200+ et 512 Mo de DDR dual channel

genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Tue Mar  8 05:07:35 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4

       merge time: 4 hours, 47 minutes and 10 seconds.

----------

## Faust_

 *eridan wrote:*   

> Hum! hum.... allez et je vous embête plus.
> 
> j'ai lancé "emerge gnome xscreensaver" après un début prometeur!!! voilà 15 minutes que j'ai cette succession de message:
> 
> Waiting for Client.o.lock to be removed
> ...

 

pour ton erreur je ne sais pas desole

apres un petit coup de google il semblerait que ce soit lie a "fam"

sinon la pour ton "emerge gnome xscreensaver" ne t'etonnes pas si dans plusieurs heures ca compile toujours  :Smile: 

je ne suis pas adepte de gnome mais si c'est aussi long que kde, ca va tourner un moment  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute ghoti

```

genlop -t openoffice

     Mon Apr 18 17:38:43 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1

       merge time: 5 hours, 38 minutes and 47 seconds.

```

la nitro non non je suis resté au mélange methanol/ricin... à l'ancienne  :Laughing: 

J'ai un laptop en similaire P4 2.8 512ram mais effectivement Lostcontrol a raison j'ai pas de simulation qui tourne en bg pendant l'emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## naerex

Bon là je vais mettre tout le monde d'accord

```

genlop -t openoffice-bin

 * app-office/openoffice-bin

     Mon Apr 18 22:37:02 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1

       merge time: 7 minutes and 12 seconds.

```

OK je sort  :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:  [ ]

----------

## scout

 *eridan wrote:*   

> Hum! hum.... allez et je vous embête plus.
> 
> j'ai lancé "emerge gnome xscreensaver" après un début prometeur!!! voilà 15 minutes que j'ai cette succession de message:
> 
> Waiting for Client.o.lock to be removed
> ...

 

à cause de la méthode utilisée par emerge (à savoir bloquer la compilation dans un répertoire temporaire et après bouger les fichiers, plutôt que de tout installer directement comme si on le faisait à la main) il arrive que les compilations affichent plein de Warnings à la con.

Exemple: T'as un programme qui lors de l'installation veux enlever des fichiers en dehors du répertoire temporaire de compilation, et bien emerge l'envoie petre (désolé pour l'ortographe de petre).

Dans l'ebuild il y a plusieurs méthodes pour faire cela, par défaut c'est "refuser de toucher à l'extérieur et renvoyer une erreur", mais ça peux être changer en "faire croire que tu y a droit, mais cours toujours pour que je le fasse" ...

En plus des fois il y a des programmes qui balancent des warnings parcequ'ils n'aiment pas être compilés avec gcc version bidule, etc ...

En résumé si à la fin emerge dit que le paquet est installé, tu peux ignorer les Warnings affichés, Warnings que le développeur de l'ebuild a surement vu, mais qu'il a décidé de ne pas rectifier car ça marche quand même.

[EDIT]

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Bon là je vais mettre tout le monde d'accord
> 
> ```
> 
> genlop -t openoffice-bin
> ...

 

Il y a bien des gens qui arrivent à compiler un noyau en moins de 30 secondes ... http://kerneltrap.org/node/75/212  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *scout wrote:*   

> Exemple: T'as un programme qui lors de l'installation veux enlever des fichiers en dehors du répertoire temporaire de compilation, et bien emerge l'envoie petre (désolé pour l'ortographe de petre).

 Complètement off: c'est paître (ou paitre, sans accent criconflexe, wikipedia n'est pas très prolixe sur la nécessité de cet accent)  :Wink: 

----------

## montesq

[OFF]

C'est paître....

 *Quote:*   

> wikipedia  (...)

 

Le dictionnaire c'est pas mal non plus pour l'orthographe  :Wink:  Bon c'est moins high tech j'avoue...

[\OFF]

----------

## marvin rouge

 *montesq wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
> C'est paître....
> 
>  *Quote:*   wikipedia  (...) 
> ...

 oui, faut que j'en achète un. quand j'aurai des sous. et pis un ethymologique aussi.

----------

## truz

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *montesq wrote:*   [OFF]
> 
> C'est paître....
> 
>  *Quote:*   wikipedia  (...) 
> ...

 désolé d'en remettre une couche, mais c'est "etymologique" sans le H  :Laughing:  mais c'est vrai que sur celui là beaucoup de monde fait la faute  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

si jamais il y a aussi l'excellent post de scout sur portage et emerge [Documentation] Dissection de portage

----------

## j_c_p

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> j'hallucine sur les temps que vous donnez pour openoffice
> 
> chez moi avec un 3200+ et 512 Mo de DDR dual channel
> 
> genlop -t openoffice
> ...

 

C'est vrai  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tue May 17 13:31:42 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.11
> 
>        merge time: 3 hours, 20 minutes and 28 seconds

 

----------

## Trevoke

La je vous avoue que je suis epate.

 *Quote:*   

>  genlop -t openoffice
> 
>  * app-office/openoffice
> 
>      Tue Apr 26 16:00:21 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.4-r1
> ...

 

Vous faites ca comment en 3 heures vous?

----------

## Faust_

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> La je vous avoue que je suis epate.
> 
>  *Quote:*    genlop -t openoffice
> 
>  * app-office/openoffice
> ...

 

je ne sais pas c'est certainement lie aux CFLAGS

je suis en  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

----------

## j_c_p

Perso, je pense que cela dépend :

1/ du processeur (j'ai un AMD 64 3400 512kb/2400MHz)

2/ du ccache (5Go là)

3/ de la mémoire : 1Go DDR 400

4/ des options du compilateur : 

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

 

Pour info, avec un AMD XP2400+, je faisais les temps suivants (sauf le dernier qui est relatif à ma nouvelle config.) :

 *Quote:*   

> [phoenix][/home/jcp]$ genlop -t openoffice-ximian
> 
>  * app-office/openoffice-ximian
> 
>      Sun Nov  7 07:28:30 2004 >>> app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.3.5-r1
> ...

 

----------

## eridan

Je n'en suis pas à Ooo, mais je peux vous dire que Gnome n'est toujours pas installé!!!! il à  tourné toute une nuit (longue) en boucle sur ceci... 

Waiting for Client.o.lock to be removed

Waiting for fan.o.lock to be removed

Merci

@+?

----------

## Trevoke

j_c_p : ... T'as reussi a compiler openoffice sur un amd64 ?! Ca marche pas chez moi, aux dernieres nouvelles.. 

Ceci dit au boulot openoffice me prenait 15 heures et c'etait un x86 3.00 Ghz Pentium 4 avec Hyperthreading et 768Meg de DDR (266 probablement?).

Enfin, faudrait que je recommence, j'ai un nouveau joujou..

----------

## j_c_p

Trevoke, je suis en 32 bits pour le moment (athlon-xp, cf haut dessus), mais je teste le 64 bits sur une Mandriva là  :Laughing:  (bon, mon changement de config est récent aussi).

----------

## eridan

Excusez moi "d'insister" mais après 72 heures de "emerge gnome xsreensaver"

j'en suis toujour là!

Waiting for Client.o.lock to be removed

Waiting for fan.o.lock to be removed

Merci

@+?

----------

## Leander256

 *eridan wrote:*   

> Excusez moi "d'insister" mais après 72 heures de "emerge gnome xsreensaver"
> 
> j'en suis toujour là!
> 
> Waiting for Client.o.lock to be removed
> ...

 

Essaie d'installer la dernière version d'autoconf comme indiqué dans ce rapport de bug:

```
emerge =sys-devel/automake-1.6.3
```

[OFF]

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Ça vous ferait chier d'aller prendre le thé ailleurs et d'essayer d'aider un peu les gens?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/OFF]

----------

## eridan

Merci pour cette réponse, mais c'est toujours idem! :Crying or Very sad: 

ctrl+c me donne

make[2]: *** [fan.lo] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** [Client.lo] Erreur 1

@+?

----------

## Leander256

Est-ce que tu as essayé les autres solutions proposées? Il y en a un paquet, je pense que celle de spanky est pertinente (vu que c'est un développeur), vérifie que tu as:

```
*  sys-devel/autoconf :

        [  I] 2.13 (2.1)

        [  I] 2.59-r6 (2.5)

*  sys-devel/automake :

        [  I] 1.4_p6 (1.4)

        [  I] 1.5 (1.5)

        [  I] 1.6.3 (1.6)

        [  I] 1.7.9-r1 (1.7)

        [  I] 1.8.5-r3 (1.8)

        [   ] 1.9.4 (1.9)

        [  I] 1.9.5 (1.9)

*  sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper :

        [  I] 2-r1 (0)

*  sys-devel/automake-wrapper :

        [  I] 1-r1 (0)
```

Si il t'en manque, commence par les autoconf et automake, et finis par les paquets "wrapper".

----------

## eridan

Nan, malgré tout ça, rien de changé  :Sad: 

Merci

@+?

----------

## boozo

'alute

effectivement on ne t'as pas trop aidé sur ce coup là mille excuses  :Embarassed: 

je crois que Faust_ t'avais parlé de "fam" , as-tu emergé fam ? essaye de virer le flag à l'emerge de gnome pour voir si c'est çà qui bloque... (je ne lis pas le cyrillique mais y'a un post ukrainien qui "semble" en parler si tu ne l'a pas déjà vu)

[Edit] bon j'ai cherché un peu mieux...  

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-299454-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-fam.html

voilà j'espère que tout marchera  :Wink: 

[/Edit]

----------

## eridan

Nan, malgré l'application du patch :

wget -O fam-2.7.0-r2.ebuild.diff https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=50760&action=view

cat fam-2.7.0-r2.ebuild.diff | patch -d /usr/portage/app-admin/fam && rm fam-2.7.0-r2.ebuild.diff

toujours idem  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je pense que je vais mettre tout ça en attente!!!!

@+?

----------

## boozo

'alute

c'est en s'obstinant qu'on devient... trop obstiné...

tu as bien tout suivit ? et pour le MAKEOPTS ? Quelle est ta config au fait ? (emerge info, etc.)

parce qu'après là... je vois plus trop  :Rolling Eyes: 

... ---> bug report ? 

allez courage !

----------

